# nikwax vs gear aid



## tannerhall (Feb 19, 2011)

which is better? And for the instructions on gear aid, why does it say that I need to put it in the drier and DO NOT AIR dry?


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

I used nikwax spray on my gear this past season and although it works really well, it made my gear smell like that shit you paint paint Easter eggs with (vinegar basically). not sure if all waterproofing sprays are like this but it took a while for the smell to fade. I might try revivex next time. never heardof gear aid but ill check it out.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

Washed and sprayed my gear in Nikwax. Worked great, but smelled like 51 said. I let it air out for 2 weeks and the smell was gone but was still waterproof as hell.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

tannerhall said:


> which is better? And for the instructions on gear aid, why does it say that I need to put it in the drier and DO NOT AIR dry?


A lot of wash-in reproofing products require heat to make them work. Something about coating the surface of the fibres without clogging the micro-pores and compromising the breathability of the fabric. 

Some say to use an iron, some say hot dryer, but it's not weird or unusual to need heat.


----------



## WildernessReady (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gear Aid Info*

Hello, I'm the Community Specialist with Gear Aid and can answer your question. Our product will work as well as Nikwax if not used in the dryer, if you heat set the formula it will last roughly three times longer with normal use. This mirrors the factory finish on new outerwear. Be sure to read the label, and dry on the highest heat setting the manufacture allows.
If you have more questions you can email us at [email protected]. Have fun out there!


----------



## ThizzFace5150 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Nikwax*

I used Nikwax on my gear this past season. My shell is 4 seasons old and was beginning to retain water on the arms. This was not good for night skiing conditions. I bought the two pack which included the tech wash and the resealer. They both worked great. Re-treated my pants shell and a couple pair of gloves. Water beaded off everything the next time I went out. The smell was not that bad. I did get my hands on the spray on version for my soft shell. That was some nasty stuff. I would try the wash in version of this next time I need it. I have not tried any other brand of this type of product, but was throughly pleased with the results.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Never used gear aid, but have used nikwash and nikwax. Worked great for me.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Another to add to the list: Grangers


----------

